# Bach Flower Remedies



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Has anyone tried Bach Flower Remedies for the emotional problems often tied in with IBS? What were your results? (I know this is a controversial subject ... alternative meds ... but interesting)Roz


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Hi roz!







Back in 1985 I had been agoraphobic for 3 years ... possibly connected to IBS ... and in desperation (after much nagging from my mum who "believes" in these things!) I submitted a sample of hair for analysis







and was given some Bach Flower Remedy drops to take.I was sceptical ... but it seemed to work - don't know how or why







... within a couple of weeks I was out and about again!Of course, this _could_ have been a coincidence, and to be honest I'm still sceptical, although I do occasionally take the Bach Rescue Remedy if I am anxious about something ... this seems to do the trick too - maybe placebo effect??To sum up - it seems to work for me, although I don't quite want to believe it ... I like to believe I'm far too sensible!





















Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Oh Julie ... I had to smile at your reply. I too am a sceptic but a couple of weeks ago my chiropracter did some test (kinesiology --- which I'm also very sceptical about) and suggested I took Rock Water which I have been doing regularly since. (I had asked him about some non prescription alternative to help with my stress which was going throught the roof!)Within 24hrs I felt almost human again .. the lump in my throat thing which has really been bugging me for over 6 months has subsided to almost zero!!! I am at a loss to explain the change but like you think 'placebo'!!! I too am far to wise to beleive such weird things can help ... however I'll carry on with my BF and continue with the kinesiology!!!Roz


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

LOL roz!







Only this morning my mum was on the phone _imploring_ me to give Rock Water a try ... "yeah yeah Mum" (*suppressed sniggers* ...







) ...







Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

So Julie .... are you going to?Roz


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Depends how much she nags, roz ...







(I'm ** years old, and _still_ find it hard to say "no" to my mother ...







)Julie


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Hello Roz and Judamar .. I love how open you are about your scepticism !!DO you anything about Edward Bach who devisedthe first flower remedies ? He was one the more renowned pathologists in London in the 1920's, who went on to become a renowned classical homeopath -- practiced in Harley Street. He was a deeply spiritual man, and believed that somewhere there must be a natural, pure and 100% safe way to heal; and it would be FREE. He knew Mother Nature was that proficient as a business manager. ( Smart man)He reasoned all disease arose across years from unresolved mind states and emotions. So convinced, he abandoned his Harley Street practice and went to the countryside seeking the method he knew must exist.One morning at dawn on a Welsh mountain side, he saw a tiny little vole ( like a mole)sipping dew drops from a small flower as the first rays of sun hit it -- and he realized this was the perfect balance of all the elements of fire, earth, air and water and that creatures knew it naturally.It's a long several years story from there, but his intention was free healing, to help resolve all mind states and emotions before they manifest as more physical things in the body.He understood we all suffer the same emotions but they affect each individual differently. ( Simplistically for example, the flu might make one person really despondent and sad; the same flu might make another irritable and angry. Thus you treat the emotion, not the flu.)And he wanted everyone to understand enough to self-diagnose; every house should have a full set of remedies and you would take what you needed as it arose, as readily as you take a glass of water. Pure, free, safe effective, no doctor or money required for health. Radical ! His purest intention was free help for everyone so when finally he had mastered his 38 remedies, he offered full sets FREE OF CHARGE at two major London chemists and advertised as such in the British Medical Journal and Lancet for everone who wanted them. Remember, he was a renowned doctor.Instead, in 1931 I think, The British Medical Council, prosecuted him for "giving away free medicine". He died not long after really of a broken heart, his life's work of free care being thwarted.His work remains due to the great diligence of his female assistant Nora Weekes, who ensured his work and lectures were recorded.There are records of his casework that show 100% recovery in cases of childhood leaukemia. He would sit for hours at the child's bedside, changing remedy as each new mind state arose, and treat it again and again -- until the whoile basis for disease collapsed like a house of cards with nothing left to support it.His main centre remains at this house somewhere near Oxford ( Saffron Walden I recall) -- search the net and find his story to read. It is an enlightened example of medicine at its best and purest -- free, safe and effective.I know it no longer remains that way, but at least the work itself remains.His lectures from those years are simply wonderful reading, such a radical notion of healing. He was a profoundly Christian man who believed in working only for the good of his fellow humans and dedicated his life accordingly.From my own side, I have taken them for years and years. I always have Rescue Remedy in my car and have used it many times at the site of road accidents for shock. It is so fast and effective, you have to see it to believe it.







Oh oh -- I think I may get flamed for this !! I'll have to take more rescue remedy for the burning ! Or perhaps Cherry Plum for the terror of it ? Or maybe Aspen for fear of known things ? Or maybe Clematis to stop the day dreaming and realize I should have known better than to post ! ( Help is always at hand you see !) But find some of his work to read -- the small book by Nora Weekes remains in publication -- I think it's "The Life and Work of Edward Bach ". It is a magical read in spite of the writing quality.I am so happy to hear they are helping you both in spite of your best selves !!Nice chatting with you Judamar (and Roz) --Dianne


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks Dianne for your informative and sensitive reply ... I have done a search on Dr Bach but not found much info .. I have accessed some of what you related but it was good to hear a little more background. As for being a sceptic -- yes I am but I have to qualify that by saying I'm a sceptic about much that I don't understand!Can you recommend any sites on the net where I might get some more info?In the meantime I'll continue with the Rock Water!Roz


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Hi thereI have tried bach flower remedies to no avail







Not stating that they don't work but they are not really potent enough and are an instantaneous short term aid if anything.Meditation would get you a lot further over the long run as would consciousness and self-actualisation.ScottySwotty


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Hi Roz -- I'll have a look for you and see what I can find.Scottyswotty -- I think they're perhaps more than you say -- certainly, they can help very quickly and expediently, but I don't think that's their only use. But because so few people have full sets of the 38 Remedies, one has to rely upon and pay a practitioner to suggest the remedies, and people take some combinations for weeks when a day or two might have been sufficient and the remedy should have been changed. That what Edward Bach wanted anyway -- it was the way he worked with the most serious of illnesses.I believe they remain extremely potent but it may be true some of the potency has changed across so many years. In fact I think he suggested it might as I recall. Certainly now there are different flower remedies made in many countries along exactly the same principles. Some say they are more potent in this time and in their country of origin, but I can't speak to that from experience.Roz -- watch this space if I can find a site for you.


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Roz .. some info you to try. The first is the Bach Centre in England -- some great stuff to read on their many pages.Maybe email them and see if they have Nora Weekes book : Life and Work of Edward Bach. It's a wonderful story. ( I can't find any other trace of it anywhere )The second is the ISBN for one of his books with original writings and theories -- I'm certain Amazon would have it. Thanks for sending me back to read some of this info again -- I haven't re-visited it for more than ten years now !Enjoy your travels with it.







******************************************* http://www.bachcentre.com/centre/simple.htm *******************************************The Bach Flower Remedies, by Edward Bach, M.D., and F. J. Wheeler, M.D. The first two sections of this book, Heal Thyself and The Twelve Healers, are the basic source material for all other writings on the Remedies. The first explains Dr. Bach's basic philosophy of healing; the second gives his explanation of the properties of each Remedy. You will find his language old-fashioned, but inspiration in its faith in the capacity of every human to become all that he/she can be. The Bach Remedies Repertory is a supplemental guideThe Bach Flower Remedies, by Edward Bach, M.D., and F. J. Wheeler, M.D. Publisher: Keats Publishing Co.ISBN: 0879838698Retail Price: $ 12.95Three books in one: Heal Thyself, The Twelve Healers and The Bach Remedies Repertory. Drawn from the essence of wildflower blooms by the power of the sun, the Bach Flower Remedies produce results that have confounded conventional medicine. ********************************************







waiting for the flaming !!!Must quickly take some Mimulus !







Aaah, yes, that's better !


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

This will probably sound really stupid, so if it is please chalk it up to a lack of education on the subject matter...Do people with allergies have concerns over taking this type of thing. I have various allergies to plants, animals, foods and medications, so I have never tried herbal rememdies. I am even careful about what teas I drink because chamomile is a fairly potent allergen (not for everyone).


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

I've never ever heard of an allergic reaction -- but you could email your question to the url I posted to the Bach Centre above for Roz. Speaking for me, I didn't think your question stupid but carefully intelligent. (In the spirit of this posting, you might like to try Gentian for self-doubt and some Larch for confidence!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

Hi there Dianne!







I read the Nora Weekes book when I first took Bach Flower Remedies ... many thanks for reminding me of the story behind it all. It is indeed a nice story ... Edward Bach was certainly a sincere man who was dedicated to helping others.







There's still that niggling voice of doubt in my head though ... !







Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks Dianne ... Very interesting and a completely different approach.Roz


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Hi Judamar -- glad you came back !You know what ? White Chestnut could maybe help with those on-going niggling thoughts of yours !!




























And this is for you Roz --







Kind and gentle thoughts ...Dianne[This message has been edited by dianne (edited 07-30-2000).]


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi there! I have used the Bach Rescue Remedy since I was a child. I have used it when I'm upset, it really calms me down and quietens me. For this, I put some drops in some water and sipped it for a while. I find it useful for feelings of panic and anxiety also - putting 4 drops straight on my tongue.







I've never tried any of the other remedies though.Take care all,wanderingstar


----------



## Pussycat (May 21, 1999)

I have taken the Rescie remedy for quite a while when I start to panic over an attack, which as you all know only compounds an attack and makes it 'out of control'. I take four drops under my tongue, and repeat it if I need to. Along with talkin myself down from the panic, some short meditation, and a hot water bottle, this all comforts and helps me a lot. I have even managed to prevent an attack with just R.R. I carry it everywhere.------------------"We're all lying in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars"


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

Where does one buy Bach Rescue remedy?? Thanks, Pam


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Are you in the US ? Any good health store will have it. Be sure to buy the concentrateand make up your own bottles from it --very economical way to buy it.I'm in New Zealand so can't help much for the States -- maybe someone else will post for you.You can use the url I posted above, or search Bach Flowers should find you some on-line health store access. My guess is it should cost about $25 - $30 for concentrate that should last for months and months !There are other mixtures out there with similar names -- be sure it is Bach Rescue Remedy -- should have a yellow/gold label on a small dropper bottle.


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

I think almost everyone who posted here is from outside the USA.Does anyone in the States use these remedies ? I wonder why not -- any clues anyone ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

bump!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

I got my Rescue Remedy from the Vitamin Shoppe catalogue. They are also online. I'm not sure if they carry the whole line, but I know they have several. They also have stores in some parts of the U.S. I assume other large stores and/or websites of that type would have them.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Thanks for the idea. I just placed my internet order to give it a try.P.


----------

